# Upgrading Series 3 HDD to 2Tb



## Stinkweed8

So I have done this before, but each time it feels like I have no idea what I am doing. My 1Tb hdd went bad (S03 error that I couldnt kickstart 57) so I picked up a 2Tb WD20EURS. 

I am going to try to copy over the shows from the old drive using WINMFS and hooking up both drives. Is there anything I need to remember to do other than run MFS copy? and hope the shows transfer?

Going from 1Tb to 2Tb do I need to expand the space or do any fancy WDDIDDLE or anything. All of the technical jargon gets me a bit nervous since I really have no concept of all of the details of the tech. If the copy fails I have the original HDD that the machine came with that I can copy onto the new drive...again though...do I need to do anything fancy or just MFSCOPY...what about supersize and all the other options in the software.

Any help would be appreciated...again, this is not my first time...I have probably honestly done this 10 times...I have an awful memory for it since I only go through this once every few years for myself or helping out a friend.

Thanks

And Cheers to all the great helpers on the forums.


----------



## ThAbtO

Error S03 means it failed in processing the guide data from the last connection. The drive is fine.


----------



## Stinkweed8

I am aware of the S03 error being corrupted data. The problem was, I couldn't get the guide data loaded. Kickstart 57 was the alleged fix and it didn't allow data to load. I probably tried to get the data to load 20 times and it would error every time. Then, probably stupidly, I did a "rerun guided setup" and then every time it would fail i would reboot try -57 fail and reboot back to the guided setup and I couldn't get out of it.

How do you suggest I fix the issue with the s03? I already bought the 2Tb drive so there in lies the reason for the post...originally...is there anything special that I need to know to go from 1Tb to 2Tb drive...other than run Winmfs and run mfscopy with both drives connected ?


----------



## ThAbtO

"Clear program Information & ToDo List"

To upgrade to 2tb, you just need to backup the 1tb (or original) and restore to the 2tb, MFSAdd, Supersize. Tivo software v11.0k and above will handle 2 tb with no problem. Its best to use a GP-AV drive, not just a GP.

However, if you copy this drive to another, the same problem (error s03) will appear until its cleared.


----------



## Stinkweed8

Thanks for the reply. I can't get to "clear program info& to do list" again because I am stuck in a request to "rerun guided setup" and everytime I reboot it tries to run guided setup and crashes downloading data. I never get back to the home menus. I did run "clear program..." prior to rerunning guided setup....it said it was gonna take 1 hour...it took like 3 and all program data did not seem like it was cleared..idk

If this is the case, when I do the copy...I will still be in the same boat. 

Does anybody have a way to get out of this "guided setup" issue saving the data without wiping the drive?


----------



## Stinkweed8

So I did a full copy (not truncated) to the 2Tb drive, but in the system information it still shows as the smaller 160Gb original drive (21HD hours).

When doing a full disk to disk copy with WINMFS how do I get the drive expanded. I know that when I do a restore from a .tbk file it asks me to expand the drive at the end...this copy function did not. When I ran the MFS supersize command the program crashes...

Any ideas?


----------



## ThAbtO

Stinkweed8 said:


> So I did a full copy (not truncated) to the 2Tb drive, but in the system information it still shows as the smaller 160Gb original drive (21HD hours).
> 
> When doing a full disk to disk copy with WINMFS how do I get the drive expanded. I know that when I do a restore from a .tbk file it asks me to expand the drive at the end...this copy function did not. When I ran the MFS supersize command the program crashes...
> 
> Any ideas?


Do MFSAdd then Supersize.


----------



## Stinkweed8

Worked perfectly. THanks


----------



## jlb

I've got a Hitachi 1tb drive in my TiVoHD. I've had some partial recordings lately. It's possible it might be limited to just CBS. I've had this drive running flawlessly for few years actually. But I think I may try and pick up a 20EURS to have in case the hitachi really looks like it is going.

I'm on 11.0m or whatever, so winmfs should be fine. Still not sure if I will have to worry about the Intellipark crap or not. Can someone chime in again in that for me? Thanks.


----------



## unitron

jlb said:


> I've got a Hitachi 1tb drive in my TiVoHD. I've had some partial recordings lately. It's possible it might be limited to just CBS. I've had this drive running flawlessly for few years actually. But I think I may try and pick up a 20EURS to have in case the hitachi really looks like it is going.
> 
> I'm on 11.0m or whatever, so winmfs should be fine. Still not sure if I will have to worry about the Intellipark crap or not. Can someone chime in again in that for me? Thanks.


You may have to get a WD20EURX instead of an EURS to get one directly from a reputable source instead of one of their "partners" (who are likely to sell you one that came out of an external WD enclosure, which means any real warranty on it from WD is void).

Anyway, when you hook it to a PC to run WD's own long test on it before putting it into service, if you can hook it straight to the motherboard (but not as the first drive on a GigaByte brand board) you can also quickly run

wdidle3.exe

to be sure it doesn't need Intellipark disabled, but most likely it'll have come from the factory with it turned off.

If it was a regular WD Caviar Green instead of the AV models, that might not be so.

When you use WinMFS to copy the 1TB to the 2TB, tell it no when it says you have more room and do you want to expand.

Then select the 2TB, click on

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay, including a big Apple Free partition on the end.

Then click on

mfsadd

to do the expansion as it's own separate step.

The WD programs are on the Ultimate Boot CD, along with all sorts of other useful stuff.


----------



## jlb

What about ordering from newegg?


----------



## unitron

jlb said:


> What about ordering from newegg?


As long as it specifically says it's newegg that's selling it. Watch out for the word "marketplace".


----------



## jlb

Ok....got it...

So a follow-up question if anyone knows.....

With the Newegg app, do they only show newegg only? Doesn't specifically say anything about sellers....


----------



## unitron

jlb said:


> Ok....got it...
> 
> So a follow-up question if anyone knows.....
> 
> With the Newegg app, do they only show newegg only? Doesn't specifically say anything about sellers....


If by app you mean accessing their website via anything other than a browser on a PC or Mac, that's outside of my experience.

Right now if you look at the page for the WD20EURS

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783

or the EURX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236603

if you look to the right you'll see

Sold and Shipped by:
Newegg

so as long as it says that, you're okay.


----------



## jlb

Cool, thanks!

I may hold off now. I think it just might be a bad sector or two.....


----------



## kbs

unitron said:


> When you use WinMFS to copy the 1TB to the 2TB, tell it no when it says you have more room and do you want to expand.
> 
> Then select the 2TB, click on
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> and make sure everything looks okay, including a big Apple Free partition on the end.
> 
> Then click on
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> to do the expansion as it's own separate step.


Hi Unitron! Great Info.
Just triple checking: If I have a 1.5WD Green that I currently have as an expanded drive in my OLED S3, and I'm now on software v11m, then I can use this procedure to move my shows to a new larger 2.0tb WD20EURX:

-WinMFS copy the 1.5WD to a 2.0tb WD20EURX
(This copies the contents of my 1tb partition15 to a larger partition on the EURX?)

-WinMFS mfsadd to expand
(This tells the tivo to find and use that new larger partition, which is already partially filled from the mfscopy?)

...and if supersize is on, I should now have a 318HD hour system with all my old shows still on it.

Is that right? Or am I required to start with a truncated backup restore and an empty tivo in order to expand the space?

Here's my current MFSinfo partition map:
Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10  MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 103.4G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 128.1G)
14 MFS MFS App by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.0M)
15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] (1024.0G)

Total SA SD Hours: 1404	Total DTV SD Hours: 1226 0 % Free
Software: 11.0m-01-2-648	Tivo Model: TCD648250B

Of course, I'll also follow the other excellent advice on here to run a full WD test on the drive via UBCD and checking the wdidle.

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

kbs said:


> Hi Unitron! Great Info.
> Just triple checking: If I have a 1.5WD Green that I currently have as an expanded drive in my OLED S3, and I'm now on software v11m, then I can use this procedure to move my shows to a new larger 2.0tb WD20EURX:
> 
> -WinMFS copy the 1.5WD to a 2.0tb WD20EURX
> (This copies the contents of my 1tb partition15 to a larger partition on the EURX?)
> 
> -WinMFS mfsadd to expand
> (This tells the tivo to find and use that new larger partition, which is already partially filled from the mfscopy?)
> 
> ...and if supersize is on, I should now have a 318HD hour system with all my old shows still on it.
> 
> Is that right? Or am I required to start with a truncated backup restore and an empty tivo in order to expand the space?
> 
> Here's my current MFSinfo partition map:
> Partition Maps
> #: type name length base ( size )
> 1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
> 2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
> 3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
> 4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
> 6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
> 7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
> 9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
> 10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
> 11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 103.4G)
> 12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
> 13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 128.1G)
> 14 MFS MFS App by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.0M)
> 15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] (1024.0G)
> 
> Total SA SD Hours: 1404	Total DTV SD Hours: 1226 0 % Free
> Software: 11.0m-01-2-648	Tivo Model: TCD648250B
> 
> Of course, I'll also follow the other excellent advice on here to run a full WD test on the drive via UBCD and checking the wdidle.
> 
> Thanks!


WinMFS will copy _*everything*_ (shows, settings, TiVo's operating system, etc.) on that 1.5TB drive to the 2TB drive.

It will take a while, and it will appear to have frozen up, progress indicator-wise. Just leave it alone and eventually it'll finish.

After it does, turn down the offer to expand ('cause sometimes it does but sometimes it only pretends to), go back to File, Select Drive (the 1.5 was previously the selected drive), and select the 2TB.

If all went well with the copy procedure, then clicking on

mfsinfo

should show that same partition map with a 16th partition added on the end, an Apple Free partition (which is the weird way the Apple Partition Map accounts for unpartitioned space), roughly 0.5TB in size.

If all looks well, click on mfsadd, and WinMFS will rewrite whatever is necessary to incorporate that 16th partition into the 15th partition, making it about a half a TB larger.

When you go to do the copy, it should offer you the option of changing the swap partition size. Lots of people have left it the same size as it was on the original 250GB drive and gotten along just fine.

(but I prefer to follow the old Series 1 rule of thumb of 1MB of swap for every 2GB of hard drive--I have absolutely no proof whatsoever that it does any good, but I figure on a 2TB drive that's only 15 minutes of best quality analog cable, so I call it cheap insurance)

It may or may not also offer you an option on whether to use the original or the "optimized" partition layout. If it does, you want the optimized layout, but watch out for the way the offer is worded so you don't get tricked.

If it doesn't offer the option, then it'll just do it the way it is now, which is the optimized layout that it originally had on the original 250GB drive.

You can do the Supersizing before or after the expansion via

mfsadd

or do it a year from now, although if you already did it when you copied the 250 to the 1.5, that setting gets copied over as well.


----------



## kbs

Excellent, thanks! I'll give that a try when my EURX arrives.

Also, when I had some slight recurring pixelation and checked the HDD, it passed all the UBCD/WD tests I ran on it, but that made me take a closer look at the power supply. Cap 702 was bulging, so I just replaced it and apparently haven't broken my Tivo. Hopefully the pixelation will now be fixed!


----------



## unitron

kbs said:


> Excellent, thanks! I'll give that a try when my EURX arrives.
> 
> Also, when I had some slight recurring pixelation and checked the HDD, it passed all the UBCD/WD tests I ran on it, but that made me take a closer look at the power supply. Cap 702 was bulging, so I just replaced it and apparently haven't broken my Tivo. Hopefully the pixelation will now be fixed!


You really should have replaced all of them (except the big 200V one and the little bitty ones) while you had it apart, since the caps that go bad don't always show visible symptoms and it's probably just a matter of time 'til another one goes bad if it hasn't already started doing so.

Here's a list of the usual suspects on a 648 supply, courtesy of HerronScott

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9131293#post9131293


----------



## jlb

We've had a few more partial recordings and stutters. Enough that it bothered my wife. So I just ordered a 20Eurs from newegg.

Let me ask this....has anyone made a "definitive" step by step guide from all the info presented in the recent posts? I'd love to have exactly what I need to do in one easy place to print out before going thru the backup and upgrade process.

I have a 1TB hitachi drive and I'd like to run a backup on that first, before doing the copy. I have a good deal of recordings and I would like to retain those for the new drive, as well as all settings, etc.....

Oh I should add I have 1 thermaltake dock and would need to, I assume, create the backup from my 1tb and then use that to go to the 2TB?

Any guidance/help (Including getting and using wdidle3) specific to this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jlb

I also have to imagine I might be better off foregoing saving recordings. We have a decent amount on there, but nothing we prob can't get from watching on network websites. I would prob stress terribly waiting for hours for the shows to copy.


----------



## jlb

Now I'm a little nervous having ordered the 20eurs. I'm not sure I'll have a proper place to run wdidle on the drive. Our computer gets a lot use on the weekends and god forbid anything happens to it when I take out the drive......

IIRC, I thought I read that maybe the drive comes with it off????


----------



## unitron

jlb said:


> Now I'm a little nervous having ordered the 20eurs. I'm not sure I'll have a proper place to run wdidle on the drive. Our computer gets a lot use on the weekends and god forbid anything happens to it when I take out the drive......
> 
> IIRC, I thought I read that maybe the drive comes with it off????


If it's been manufactured in the last year or so, it should come from the factory with Intellipark disabled, but be sure to run WD's own diagnostic long test on it before doing anything else with it.

You can hook it up via USB adapter to run the long test, so you don't have to open up the PC for that.


----------



## jlb

Well, in hopes of my 2TB drive arriving tomorrow, I cracked open my HD to get the starting to fail drive out and make a truncated backup. Went without a hitch. Well, except I forgot to hook the plug back into the HDD. All booted back up fine. And thankfully, the power supply looked fine. No doming caps. 

Part 2 of the operation tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## jlb

New drive arrived this morning!!!! Watching some of the Bruins game then finishing the operation.....

New drive mfgd in Sep 2013 it looks like, so Intellipark should be disabled...


----------



## jlb

Plugged things in. Got a GSOD. Even though it said to leave it for 3 hours I unplugged and re plugged in.

It got to GSOD again. Do I leave it and let it try to get past it or should I start a swap process with Newegg?


----------



## unitron

jlb said:


> Plugged things in. Got a GSOD. Even though it said to leave it for 3 hours I unplugged and re plugged in.
> 
> It got to GSOD again. Do I leave it and let it try to get past it or should I start a swap process with Newegg?


Are you using an image taken from that TiVo or another of the same model?


----------



## jlb

I had upgraded my stock TiVoHD a few years ago using a 1TB Hitachi drive. Did a truncated backup of that and then restored that to the new 2TB WD drive. So yes, image is from my same TiVoHD.


----------



## L David Matheny

jlb said:


> I had upgraded my stock TiVoHD a few years ago using a 1TB Hitachi drive. Did a truncated backup of that and then restored that to the new 2TB WD drive. So yes, image is from my same TiVoHD.


Was the unit running a late enough version of the TiVo software (at the time of backup) that it could work with a 2TB drive?


----------



## jlb

I had checked before I even bought the drive. I don't remember off hand what it was but i remember it being late enough. I can always double check if I end up putting the older 1tb dive back in after I try to let it recover from the GSOD.

For reference, what version does it have to be?


----------



## jlb

Any thoughts in how long to give it? We're basically at the 3 hour mark and no sign of coming out of GSOD.....

I'm about ready to pull it and put the 1tb hitachi back in.


----------



## jlb

Well hallelujah!

Just as I was about to give up and pull the drive, voila, on comes the TiVo boot video. And things look good. Reporting 318 HD hours. SP list is there. 

Incidentally, for David, it's 11.0m-01-2-652.

The only weird thing is some of the TiVo Central shortcuts don't work. TiVo 4 and 6 go to the Find Programs menu instead of jumping down the next level. That's fine though.


Oh, and the WD20EURS is infinitely quieter than the Hitachi drive I had.


----------



## jlb

No signs of any problems whatsoever. I think the scan did it's thing and all is well for now.....


----------



## lyee

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread! I had tried upgrading my TivoHD from 1TB to 2TB about 2 years ago and it was never stable and I reluctantly reverted back to the 1TB disk. I remember there was a VERY long thread and various discussions to get around the extra partition if recordings were to be saved on an already upgraded HD. With World Cup, Formula 1, Wimbledon, etc. recently, my TivoHD was deleting a show with every new recording...
Luckily, I found this thread and sucessfully performed the upgrade. It took about 4 hours to complete. Now I can delay my Roamio Plus purchase just a little longer!


----------



## bmgoodman

This thread seems quiet now, so I thought I'd ask a related question.

Disk Diagnostics:

My 4 year old Tivo HD with WD10EVDS was showing some stuttering during playback lately, so I did a Kickstart 54 and ran some diagnostics. Everything came back good, except the "Extended Overnight Test", which returned "TEST FAILED. There are now 1 point(s) in the Red Zone".

So, I swapped in a never-used 2 TB WD20EURS following the procedure here (after first running extended WD diagnostics on it). I ran it for 2 days and then decided to do another KS 54 and re-run the "Extended Overnight Test". This time I saw a warning about being unable to access /dev/hdb (not surprising with no second drive), but then I immediately got a "TEST FAILED" on /dev/hda, which I did NOT expect. It didn't even draw the graph axes. Can anyone else with a 2 TB drive get this test to run?

The Tivo HD itself now seems to be operating fine, but I'm just a bit concerned the "Extended Overnight Test" won't even begin to run.


----------



## jmbach

Would use the manufacturer's diagnostic test on the drive. If it passes that you should be good to go. 
I don't have a TiVo HD but I have an OLED S3 with a 2TB drive. I'll run the test this weekend and see what it does.


----------



## unitron

bmgoodman said:


> This thread seems quiet now, so I thought I'd ask a related question.
> 
> Disk Diagnostics:
> 
> My 4 year old Tivo HD with WD10EVDS was showing some stuttering during playback lately, so I did a Kickstart 54 and ran some diagnostics. Everything came back good, except the "Extended Overnight Test", which returned "TEST FAILED. There are now 1 point(s) in the Red Zone".
> 
> So, I swapped in a never-used 2 TB WD20EURS following the procedure here (after first running extended WD diagnostics on it). I ran it for 2 days and then decided to do another KS 54 and re-run the "Extended Overnight Test". This time I saw a warning about being unable to access /dev/hdb (not surprising with no second drive), but then I immediately got a "TEST FAILED" on /dev/hda, which I did NOT expect. It didn't even draw the graph axes. Can anyone else with a 2 TB drive get this test to run?
> 
> The Tivo HD itself now seems to be operating fine, but I'm just a bit concerned the "Extended Overnight Test" won't even begin to run.


If it's worth testing the drive itself (as opposed to the software on it), it's worth pulling it out of the TiVo and running the manufacturer's own diagnostics.

That and one time I ran KS54 just out of curiosity on an S2 DT and it screwed up the drive.

(Since I was able to get it working again by using WinMFS to rewrite the boot sector and swap to the alternate boot partition, it wasn't anything wrong with the drive)

Of all the things I like about TiVos, KS54 ain't one of them.


----------



## squint

I'm greatly in favor of removing the drive and testing in a PC. Kickstarts rarely seem to fix problems and often make things worse. I had one that was stuck in guided setup with a SO3 error. I tried Kickstart 57 and 58 and got stuck in the GSOD which was a big step backwards. I eventually figured out how to get out of the GSOD so it's back to being stuck in guided setup w/S03 error.


----------



## bmgoodman

unitron said:


> If it's worth testing the drive itself (as opposed to the software on it), it's worth pulling it out of the TiVo and running the manufacturer's own diagnostics.
> 
> That and one time I ran KS54 just out of curiosity on an S2 DT and it screwed up the drive.
> 
> (Since I was able to get it working again by using WinMFS to rewrite the boot sector and swap to the alternate boot partition, it wasn't anything wrong with the drive)
> 
> Of all the things I like about TiVos, KS54 ain't one of them.


I actually ran the WD external diagnostics in my PC before I installed it, as well as a full test with Stablebit Scanner. Both showed no issues. My only concern was that this is the first time I've *ever* attempted an "Extended Overnight Test" through KS 54 that failed to run the test. I don't know if this is related to being > 1 TB drive, which was the original max for Tivo HD, IIRC.


----------



## mhuffman

Stinkweed8 - I am having the same problem you had (s03 error, ultimately stuck in a guided setup loop). It appears that you were able to copy your 1tb disk with the errors to a 2tb disk using WinMFS and the new one worked - is that correct? Did you have to do anything else to fix the s03 error?

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Stinkweed8

mhuffman said:


> Stinkweed8 - I am having the same problem you had (s03 error, ultimately stuck in a guided setup loop). It appears that you were able to copy your 1tb disk with the errors to a 2tb disk using WinMFS and the new one worked - is that correct? Did you have to do anything else to fix the s03 error?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Marc


I was unable to recover the shows from the disk with the s03 errors. I had the original tivo hdd that I copied the formatting from when I upgraded to the 2 Tb drive.

I was never able to correct the s03 error. I did reformat / wipe that drive and I wound up sticking it into my premier as a size upgrade and I haven't had any problems with it.

Hope that helps

MZ


----------



## mhuffman

Thanks; it does help, I think I have the original drive stashed away somewhere too, if it comes to that. Will keep looking for a solution to the s03 loop a bit more but anticipate I'll probably be doing the same thing you did soon...


----------



## ThAbtO

Error S03 = Run "Clear Program Info & ToDo List"

Never run Guided Setup again to try to clear this error.


----------



## jmbach

Not sure if this helps.  TiVo S03 error  Not sure if these KS codes are implemented in your OS but a KS 50 is a wipe dB (which maybe a S4 and higher code) and KS 59 which is a repeat guided setup.


----------



## mhuffman

Interesting - what does the wipe db partition do?


----------



## jmbach

I am not sure. S4 and higher have a SQLite partition and perhaps it clears that.


----------



## nooneuknow

jmbach said:


> I am not sure. S4 and higher have a SQLite partition and perhaps it clears that.


I tried the KS 67 to check the integrity of it, and it seems to not work on any of my Base Roamios. I tried it on all three of them. It acts like it accepts a valid key sequence, but the boot time is not increased at all, and all the boot screens are the same.


----------



## nooneuknow

bmgoodman said:


> the "Extended Overnight Test" won't even begin to run.


That test never works on non-stock drives, in my experience, on TiVoHDs, Premieres, and Roamios.

It is a proprietary TiVo test (not a SMART standardized one). Just run all the manufacturer's tests before installation, and you should have nothing to worry about.

Most drive failures of new WD drives lately are DOA, or "infant mortality". Using WD's WinDLG (WD Data LifeGuard Diagnostics for Windows) should insure you don't have a DOA, and add insurance that it's not going to work for 10 hours and then die (since that's about how long all tests will take to complete). You wind up testing for the same amount of time this way.

You can perform the exact same test TiVo uses for that "overnight" one, with HDTune Pro (not free), along with every other test you could possibly want or need. I'm thinking of buying a copy myself, so I can (easily) identify "slow sectors", which are not bad, but slow enough to cause AV glitches in TiVo use, without all the work I have to do, and time I have to be involved, to do so with free tools.


----------



## whatsamatta

unitron said:


> You may have to get a WD20EURX instead of an EURS to get one directly from a reputable source instead of one of their "partners" (who are likely to sell you one that came out of an external WD enclosure, which means any real warranty on it from WD is void).
> 
> Anyway, when you hook it to a PC to run WD's own long test on it before putting it into service, if you can hook it straight to the motherboard (but not as the first drive on a GigaByte brand board) you can also quickly run
> 
> wdidle3.exe
> 
> to be sure it doesn't need Intellipark disabled, but most likely it'll have come from the factory with it turned off.
> 
> If it was a regular WD Caviar Green instead of the AV models, that might not be so.
> 
> When you use WinMFS to copy the 1TB to the 2TB, tell it no when it says you have more room and do you want to expand.
> 
> Then select the 2TB, click on
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> and make sure everything looks okay, including a big Apple Free partition on the end.
> 
> Then click on
> 
> mfsadd
> 
> to do the expansion as it's own separate step.
> 
> The WD programs are on the Ultimate Boot CD, along with all sorts of other useful stuff.


unitron, I want to thank you for making the upgrade process so clear. Everything worked great and the TiVo seems to be working as designed, but it only shows HD to be 193 hours. I was expecting it to be around 300 hours, based on other peoples results.

I carefully followed your upgrade steps and when it asked if I wanted to expand, I then clicked "NO". I dont know why, but it did not give me options on the size, so I could not select 2tb. I continued the process and clicked mfsadd, but it didn't look like it did anythingunless it was too fast for me to see.

I dont know if the software version is related to my problem. I have subsequently read that the software version should be 11.0m-01-2-652. After the upgrade process, I checked the version and the beginning of my TiVo software is the same, but the last 3 digits are 648, instead of 652. If that is important, then is there a way for me to force my TiVo to update to the current software version?

As you can tell I am a novice on these things and I was hoping you might be able to give me a little help or point me in the right direction.


----------



## unitron

whatsamatta said:


> unitron, I want to thank you for making the upgrade process so clear. Everything worked great and the TiVo seems to be working as designed, but it only shows HD to be 193 hours. I was expecting it to be around 300 hours, based on other peoples results.
> 
> I carefully followed your upgrade steps and when it asked if I wanted to expand, I then clicked "NO". I dont know why, but it did not give me options on the size, so I could not select 2tb. I continued the process and clicked mfsadd, but it didn't look like it did anythingunless it was too fast for me to see.
> 
> I dont know if the software version is related to my problem. I have subsequently read that the software version should be 11.0m-01-2-652. After the upgrade process, I checked the version and the beginning of my TiVo software is the same, but the last 3 digits are 648, instead of 652. If that is important, then is there a way for me to force my TiVo to update to the current software version?
> 
> As you can tell I am a novice on these things and I was hoping you might be able to give me a little help or point me in the right direction.


On the sticker on the back of the TiVo there's a model number that starts with TCD.

What's yours?

TCD648250?

TCD652160?

TCD658000?


----------



## ThAbtO

whatsamatta said:


> I dont know if the software version is related to my problem. I have subsequently read that the software version should be 11.0m-01-2-*652*. After the upgrade process, I checked the version and the beginning of my TiVo software is the same, but the last 3 digits are 648, instead of 652. If that is important, then is there a way for me to force my TiVo to update to the current software version?
> 
> As you can tell I am a novice on these things and I was hoping you might be able to give me a little help or point me in the right direction.


The first 3 numbers of your Tivo Service number is your model number, not the last. Also the last 3 digits of the software version is also your model number.. 652 is the number of the Tivo HD (non-XL) model. The label on the back (next to the fan) should say TCD652160.

On the WinMFS, it normally restores in less than a minute, MFSAdd, then Supersize, should bring up the HD hrs on the Tivo to about 315.

Click on MFSInfo and post those results.


----------



## unitron

ThAbtO said:


> The first 3 numbers of your Tivo Service number is your model number, not the last. Also the last 3 digits of the software version is also your model number.. 652 is the number of the Tivo HD (non-XL) model. The label on the back (next to the fan) should say TCD652160.
> 
> On the WinMFS, it normally restores in less than a minute, MFSAdd, then Supersize, should bring up the HD hrs on the Tivo to about 315.
> 
> Click on MFSInfo and post those results.


Chances are they used an image for a different model, which is only going to sort of work.

I'm trying to take them through things step by step to be sure exactly what the problem is and where things went sideways.


----------



## whatsamatta

Thanks unitron & ThAbtO for your help. I put the 2tb drive back into my external USB drive enclosure to run WinMFS info and provide you better drive details. While I was in WinMFS, I decided to try the expansion steps again, ran MFSadd and only during this 2nd pass, I ran Supersize, (see rational for having skipped Supersize below). I put the 2tb drive back into my TiVo and found I had stumbled my way into 318 hours.

I believe that the only thing I did different, during the 1st pass at expanding, was NOT running the Supersize step, (actually I really have no idea what I did during the 1st attempt). I do know that I decided not to run Supersize, because I read somewhere on the web that there could be a very slight chance that Supersize could cause future problems. My understanding is that Supersize reduces the amount of space TiVo's greedy side can use for advertising, etc. and I would only gain a relatively small increase in HD recording hours. I decided that I didnt have enough TiVo knowledge to risk having to fix any future problems, so I didnt run Supersize during my first attempt. Now, since Ive got my magic 318 hours, I guess I will just deal with any Supersize related problems TiVo throws at me, if/when they arise.

In case my experience will help someone else, below is my, (Im a village/community idiot, S3 OLED 2tb drive upgrade). Everyone should know that I was only able to complete the upgrade using the information on this TiVo Community website, so kudos to the brave men, woman and children prodigies that dare to open the box.

*>>>Im a village/community idiot, S3 OLED/2tb drive upgrade<<<*

Hardware:
Series 3 OLED TiVo, TCD648250B (w/Original WD Caviar 250gb Drive) 
2tb Western Digital hard drive for upgrade, WD20EURX
Out of date USB 2.0 external drive enclosure

Steps to upgrade, (anyone please correct me if my how-to is really how-NOT-to):

1)	I first put the 2tb drive in the USB enclosure and ran the Western Digital LONG drive test, (over 18 hours), using my ancient XP Computer. I used the XP PC in order to keep from tying up my laptop. Hooray, the 2tb drive PASSED.

2)	I took the 2tb drive out of and put my original 250gb TiVo drive in my USB drive enclosure. I ran WinMFS and selected the TiVo drive.

3)	I used WinMFS to run a truncated backup of the original TiVo drive, storing the file on my XP computer hard drive. I did a truncated backup, because I didnt have enough space for a full backup on my XP computer. (FYI - I had already transferred all our shows to another S3 TiVo and had used the online function to copy my Season Passes to the other TiVo.)

4)	I took the original TiVo out of the USB enclosure and put the 2tb drive in it. I then used WinMFS to restore the backup to the 2tb drive.

5)	When WinMFS asked to expand the free space, I answered, NO, and then ran MFSadd.

6)	The final step was to run Supersize...part of the WinMFS tools.

7)	I put the 2tb drive in our S3 TiVo, plugged it in and was moved to tears when my little friend TiVo told me to wait a momenta moment, didnt he know that I had been waiting for him all my life. He completes me.


----------



## unitron

Going from 193 hours (or whatever it was) to 300 hours, is a function of using 

mfsadd

not Supersize.


To repeat myself, so that it's clear for future readers.

When using either the MFS Live cd v1.4, or the WinMFS program, to either copy an old drive to a larger one or to restore an image onto a drive larger than the original drive--

Do the copy or the restore without doing any enlarging.

(This means not using the 

-x

option in MFS Live on the command line)

Then check the new drive with 

mfsinfo

and make sure everything looks okay and that you've got a large Apple Free partition at the end of the drive.

Then use

mfsadd


This will expand the last MFS Media partition into that Apple Free partition (which really wasn't a partition, that's just the way the Apple Partition Map labels unpartitioned space).

I don't know why not doing it as a separate step sometimes doesn't work, but sometimes it doesn't work.

Doing it separately seems to avoid whatever the problem is.


----------



## trstno141

I've been trying to upgrade my TiVo HD from a 1TB, that had previously been upgraded from the stock drive, to a new 2TB Western Digital WDC20EZRZ drive. I tried copying with WinMFS and doing the add after the copy and doing Mfsadd as a second step. Doing it after the copy doesn't work and trying as a second step causes WinMFS to crash. I have Beta Build 6. This is the info that WinMFS reports. I've tried it with two different drives. Thanks for any ideas.

Mfsinfo (Drive 2)
Boot Page
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda7
Active Boot Partition: 6 Active Root Partition: 7
Backup Boot Partition: 3 Backup Root Partition: 4
MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=ebbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=1951670272
Zone Maps
Z0: type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=589822
next_map_start=263266 next_map_size=6 next_backup_map_start=589816
zone_first=1122 zone_last=263265 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=fcb907a3 logstamp=61496415 num_bitmap=1
Z1: type=2
map_start=263266 map_size=6 backup_map_start=589816
next_map_start=263272 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=589782
zone_first=589824 zone_last=138215423 zone_size=137625600 min(chunk)=20480
free=1228800 checksum=ff48a0a8 logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=14
Z2: type=1
map_start=263272 map_size=34 backup_map_start=589782
next_map_start=138219520 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=138809343
zone_first=263306 zone_last=589777 zone_size=326472 min(chunk)=8
free=7016 checksum=638762db logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=17
Z3: type=0
map_start=138219520 map_size=1 backup_map_start=138809343
next_map_start=138481665 next_map_size=10 next_backup_map_start=138809333
zone_first=138219521 zone_last=138481664 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=d8fce963 logstamp=61496415 num_bitmap=1
Z4: type=2
map_start=138481665 map_size=10 backup_map_start=138809333
next_map_start=138481675 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=138809299
zone_first=138809344 zone_last=310718463 zone_size=171909120 min(chunk)=20480
free=1454080 checksum=aa78dd0d logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=15
Z5: type=1
map_start=138481675 map_size=34 backup_map_start=138809299
next_map_start=310728704 next_map_size=18 next_backup_map_start=310730734
zone_first=138481709 zone_last=138809292 zone_size=327584 min(chunk)=8
free=151512 checksum=30f4d7d8 logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=17
Z6: type=2
map_start=310728704 map_size=18 backup_map_start=310730734
next_map_start=310728722 next_map_size=35 next_backup_map_start=310730699
zone_first=310730752 zone_last=974917631 zone_size=664186880 min(chunk)=20480
free=4689920 checksum=302811ae logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=16
Z7: type=2
map_start=310728722 map_size=35 backup_map_start=310730699
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=0
zone_first=974917632 zone_last=1951670271 zone_size=976752640 min(chunk)=20480
free=10301440 checksum=676bbf7d logstamp=61496458 num_bitmap=17
Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 65.6G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 82.0G)
14 MFS MFS App by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.0M)
15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] ( 782.5G)
16 Apple_Free Extra [email protected]( 931.5G)
Total SA SD Hours: 1040 Total DTV SD Hours: 908 1 % Free
Software: 11.0n.K1-01-2-652 Tivo Model: TCD652160


----------



## jmbach

You could use MFSTools 3.2 to copy the 1TB drive to the 2TB drive. it will copy and expand all at the same time.


----------



## HerronScott

trstno141 said:


> I tried copying with WinMFS and doing the add after the copy and doing Mfsadd as a second step. Doing it after the copy doesn't work and trying as a second step causes WinMFS to crash. I have Beta Build 6.


Beta Build 6? The latest that you would need would be 9.3f as reported in the About.

Scott


----------



## trstno141

HerronScott said:


> Beta Build 6? The latest that you would need would be 9.3f as reported in the About.
> 
> Scott


WinMFS 9.3f did the trick. Thanks.


----------

